# Kinda odd stuff you ate as a kid ?



## IKE (Apr 5, 2017)

1. My mom said that one of the first things I figured out how to do once I learned how to walk was open the frig and I'd grab a stick of butter and walk around eating it.

2. When all the other kids would stop and get some candy on the way home from school I'd buy one of those big single 10 cent dill pickles and munch on that, naturally I also drank the juice.

3. There was a lady that used to grow rhubarb down the street and during the summer and I'd always reach through her fence and steal a stalk or two.

4. The older couple that lived behind us had a apple tree and I'd grab the salt shaker out of the kitchen, hop the fence, climb up in the tree and eat sour green apples till the old man would come out and run me off. 

5. I can recall raiding the cupboard and then grabbing the salt shaker and walking around the neighborhood eating raw turnips and onions like they were apples.

I guess I was kind of a weird kid huh ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2017)

My grandmother introduced us to baked bean sandwiches on spongy white bread with catsup, these days I make them on whole wheat with Grandma Brown's baked beans from a can.

Fried bologna for breakfast with eggs or in a sandwich with more of that spongy white bread and mustard this time.

Bread dough fried in Crisco, sprinkled with cinnamon sugar.  Our mom called them bullets, not sure why.

Potato chips smashed into my tuna fish sandwich.

Fried puffballs and wild mushrooms.

Salt pork or codfish gravy over baked potatoes.

Fried egg sandwiches.

Sandwiches made with bread, butter and bread & butter pickles or slices of onions.

Bread, mayonnaise and tomato sandwiches.

Nothing really odd just inexpensive, LOL!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2017)

Nothing is odd. One man's meat is another man's poison.

Bea, tomato and mayo sandwiches are pretty usual around here, as with a fried egg sandwich. Totally normal. People eat beans on toast all the time.

Ike, you needed salt.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 5, 2017)

My step-dad always dipped his French fries in vinegar. I tried it but prefer good old ketchup.

Granmma picked dandelion greens and cooked them. Not bad. Need salt and butter with them.


----------



## Steve LS (Apr 5, 2017)

Pickled pigs feet and kidney stew.
It's what we had as kids.

Not sure I'd try them now.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 5, 2017)

Great big thick slices of onion with salt on really fresh gooey Bond bread. Rye bread and butter and chocolate milk was another favorite..


----------



## grannyjo (Apr 5, 2017)

Onion and tomato sauce sandwiches.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 6, 2017)

My dad ate some interesting things, and I did join him in some of the things he at.  So my tastes were probably odd for a kid.  He and I ate pickled herring often.  I also ate tripe with him..that is until I found out it was NOT a type of fish. YUCK. I have been considering trying it again.  Also smelt, which is a type of small fish (size of minnows) which are fried and eaten whole.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Great big thick slices of onion with salt on really fresh gooey Bond bread. Rye bread and butter and chocolate milk was another favorite..



Ruth, no to the onion but yes to the gooey Bond bread!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




We even called it "Hoppy Bread" from the TV commercials-





Wow, this takes me back!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2017)

Peanut butter, mayo and lettuce sandwiches on rye bread when I was pregnant. I think I'd even like one today.


----------



## Knight (Apr 12, 2017)

A treat for my brothers and me was raw onion and ketchup sandwiches on fresh baked bread.


----------



## Iodine (Apr 12, 2017)

Peanut butter and mayonnaise on white bread.  When I was a kid, don't touch white bread now except if I'm at someone else's house. We also had boiled pig tails and ate them with mustard.  Scrambled eggs with calve's brains. Tried eel once but no one in the family liked it and we were hungry people.  No food stamps in those days. About the only unusual thing from those days that I'd still eat would be sliced cow tongue sandwich but my husband carries on so much about it, I just let it go.  Plenty of other good things to eat now days.


----------



## jujube (Apr 13, 2017)

I loved mayonnaise sandwiches.  Just mayo on white bread.  It was my favorite snack as a kid.


----------

